# Black spots on skin.



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have found 2 black? Dark brown? spots on Jon's skin (shoulder area). 
I am not sure they were there before or they appeared recently. I bought his new blow dryer last month and when I tried it on him, I found them. 

They are not lumpy, not scabby, no thick skin or missing fur. They are just flat, feel like normal skin.
Is it something I need to be super worry (well.. I am already super worry though) or maybe just birth marks I haven't recovered until now? 

He doesn't bother about them, pretty sure he doesn't even know about them. 

I attached a pic of it which is bigger one than another. It is size of my small finger nail and another one is half of that size. They are like 5cm apart, both exact same colour, same normal skin texture.

P.s It may look scabby but it is not.
I cut his fur around that dark spots to see and feel better so it looks like scabby because of his short spiky fur from being trimmed.

Anyone have any idea?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't have any idea if this is just a pigment issue or something serious. Following the advice for people when you have something on the skin that changes you should have it checked. So being the overly cautious type of owner I would get a specialist to check it out just to be safe.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi. I took him to a vet checking his black spots yesterday. 
She said they are just pigmentation thing, nothing to be alarm. 
Bit less money in my pocket but it was worth it as I know he is ok. 
Got back home with happy smile and bit less fur Golden. (The vet shaved his black spot area ?)


----------



## teadolly (10 mo ago)

Thanks so much, I saw the same thing just now. Good to know i don't need to worry about this


----------

